# Personality type and messiest rooms



## Violator Rose (Sep 23, 2011)

rerime said:


> i just simply dont care to clean up, but i do have moods where i get really out of sorts with it all, and have a complete cleaning day, but then it returns to being messy after a week lol.


Lol are you sure you're ISFJ? This sounds terribly NP to me 










Sent from my HTCPO881 Sprint using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamwaves (Nov 20, 2013)

rerime said:


> i'm an ISFJ, and my room is horribly messy. clothes all over the floor, plates, cups, wrappers, plugs....yeah.
> 
> i just simply dont care to clean up, but i do have moods where i get really out of sorts with it all, and have a complete cleaning day, but then it returns to being messy after a week lol.


This is exactly what I do. I'll have a once in a blue moon cleaning day and my room is acceptable for a few magical days.


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm an ENTP, and I invite you to come over to waltz around my room... if you could. :laughing:


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

Me and my INFP roommate are having a daily disaster with such a lack of space and loads of stuff. I wish the walls of room were made of rubber... 
It looks like a WWII made its way through the room just after we woke up...


----------



## ATLeow (Jun 2, 2013)

My room is mostly filled with books scattered everywhere, birthday cards from 6 years ago, a couple of random metal bars, lots of wire, a spanner, lots of hair and some dried blood which I do not know the exact origin of. Most of that is held together with tape. Half of the floor is literally impassable.

Then I see other people's rooms and I can see the walls and stuff, and I don't understand this.

But it's all okay and not a major environmental hazard at all, because I can find stuff so that's fine. Cleaning it is futile anyway, I just bounce off.
There are probably lions in my room, but they're buried somewhere.


----------



## miss. potato (Jul 10, 2013)

This might have been said but you wrote INTP twice and there is no ESFJ on the list. My vote was for INTP's.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

NP's are probably the messiest.


----------



## RCKT82 (Nov 25, 2013)

STJs must be OCD? no votes?


----------



## kismetie (Oct 17, 2013)

My room is seriously just one huge closet basically with a bed and laptop in it. My mom LOVES clothes and shoes and most of it doesn't fit in her own closet anymore so against the wall we have a mountain of shoe boxes stacked up from sandals to pumps and then the dry cleaners clothes (still in the plastic) go on top of that. The closet in my room has all of my mom's old clothes from like from the 90s. There's clothes on the back of the closet and room door. And then I'm stuck with one basic sized drawer set to fit as many folded and unfolded clothes in there and the rest are just literally all over the place! The spaces not occupied by clothes and shoes, are reserved for my books and many notebooks. There's a small stand where my lamp goes and I have little nick nacks. 

It sounds like me and my mom are a mess but it's really just me. Even though a good whooping 75% of the clothes and shoes are hers, I literally just can't seem to keep my room clean like hers. It really gets under her skin how I leave empty water bottles and empty barnes and nobles bags everywhere. She always comes in my room saying, "I don't have enough stuff to have a room this messy!" And I just shrug her off. I suck at keeping my room clean and the rare occasions where I do clean my room, it takes me damn near a day and a half because I stop every 30 mins and get distracted.

**EDITED: Haha, my signature picture kind of speaks for itself doesn't it?


----------



## julesbeex23 (Feb 12, 2014)

Enfj! My mom and best friend would b examples. Tho sometimes infj -but I've kept a pretty good job of keeping my room clean since my dad decided to clean it! Lol


----------

